# Decorated Navy SEAL moonlighting as a porn star



## DA SWO (Apr 14, 2017)

You can not make this shit up:

Decorated Navy SEAL moonlighting as a porn star

Navy Chief Special Warfare Officer Joseph John Schmidt III has been living dual lives.

As a member of the Navy SEALs, the 42-year-old boasts a chest of ribbons and medals during his 23 years in the military, including a valor citation for combat overseas. To his East County neighbors and Coronado shipmates, he’s been the married father who has given pep talks to special-needs children in Los Angeles and toured the country recruiting for the elite Naval Special Warfare teams, even serving as the face of the SEAL program on its website.

Schmidt is also Jay Voom, the actor in at least 29 porn flicks during the past seven years, from “Apple Smashing Lap Dance” to “Strippers Come Home Horny From the Club.”

He has spent most of his time in front of the camera engaging in sex with his wife — porn megastar Jewels Jade — for her website and film-distribution service. But he also has coupled with XXX actresses Mena Li and Ashden Wells, according to marketing materials found by The San Diego Union-Tribune and confirmed by Jade.

Schmidt declined to comment for this story.

The Coronado-based Naval Special Warfare Command has launched an investigation, and a commissioned officer has been assigned to handle the case.

Major questions include whether Schmidt violated rules mandating that SEALs obtain advance approval from their commanders for outside work and whether the SEAL brass has been quietly condoning his film work. The investigation began only eight months before Schmidt had planned to retire, and disciplinary action could affect his rank and pension benefits.

“We have initiated a formal investigation into these allegations. There are very clear regulations which govern outside employment by (Naval Special Warfare) personnel as well as prohibitions on behavior that is discrediting to the service,” said Capt. Jason Salata, a spokesman for the SEALs.

In an interview this week, Schmidt’s wife of 15 years claimed that many high-ranking SEALs have long known about her husband’s movies and seemed to tolerate his moonlighting. She also alleged that the SEALs invited her to the commandos’ Coronado campus to sign autographs for troops after she was named a 2011 Penthouse Pet of the Month.

Navy officials said Schmidt did not fill out mandatory paperwork to seek clearance from his chain of command for work as a porn actor. The command did grant formal permission for Schmidt to sell herbal supplements as a side business.

The armed forces’ rules for secondary employment have the force of a “punitive instruction,” which means violators can be tried under the Uniform Code of Military Justice for lack of compliance.

The military has a long history of punishing active-duty service members and even veterans who do everything from writing unauthorized memoirs, to taking side jobs without permission, to engaging in work seen as detrimental to the military’s reputation.

Like other military branches, the Navy bans activities that prejudice “good order and discipline or that is service discrediting,” risk potential “press or public relations coverage” or “create an improper appearance.”

For instance: After she posed nude in a 2007 Playboy magazine spread, U.S. Air Force Staff Sgt. Michelle Manhart received a formal reprimand, was removed from her position as a training instructor and was demoted.

During a 1980 probe of seven servicewomen who appeared naked in Playboy, investigators also discovered that a male Marine major had posed in Playgirl. The armed forces punished the women with involuntarily discharges and gave the major a formal reprimand, allowing him to remain in the service.

SEALs also are barred from employment that discloses secret tactics and techniques, markets the SEAL’s active-duty status or involves a contractor doing business with the U.S. Department of Defense. Many high-profile SEAL misconduct cases have fallen into these categories.

In 2012, for example, the Navy formally reprimanded members of SEAL Team Six for helping Electronic Arts design the video game “Medal of Honor: Warfighter.”

Similar non-disclosure rules extend into a SEAL’s retired years. In 2014, former SEAL Matt Bissonnette was forced to repay the federal government $4.5 million for writing an unauthorized, first-hand account of the slaying of terrorism mastermind Osama bin Laden.

Paying the bills

Schmidt’s unlikely entry into the skin trade turns on a very different kind of moonlighting gig he took while serving as a SEAL in Virginia.

He and his wife founded the Norfolk-based real estate company Schmidt and Wolf Associates in 2005, according to Virginia state documents. Within two years, losses at multiple rental properties created nearly $1.8 million in personal debt, according to the couple’s Chapter 7 bankruptcy filing.

Three properties had both first and second mortgages, and bankruptcy records show the pair had resorted to using credit cards to finance loan repayments. Schmidt’s Navy pay was less than $60,000 per year at the time, according to the federal filing.

Jade appeared in dozens of porn films after her 2001 debut in “Escape to Sex Island,” but she had left the industry by 2003 to become a wife and mother, attend school for her nursing degree and run the real estate firm.

As business losses deepened, she became a stripper to make ends meet, logging long weeks in Las Vegas and sending money home. Then she reluctantly returned to making sex films for the cash, she said.

“It’s helped our family. It got us out of a lot of financial issues we were going through,” Jade said. “I could take care of the child. I could try to get us out of financial debt.”

When the family rotated to Coronado in early 2009 for her husband’s military service, she stayed in the porn business. Jade said it wasn’t by choice. She discovered that once a woman becomes a name in the porn video and Internet trade, with millions of fans worldwide, she’s spotted nearly everywhere she goes.

“Once you’re recognized and you build a brand and you’ve got your fans who know who you are, when you go to try to find a job, you can’t get another job,” she said.

Jade said she tried to get a management job at a luxury hotel in San Diego last year. Before she finished her employment interview, a fan recognized her, the gossip quickly spread through that office and she realized she couldn’t work there.

She’s currently ranked 79th globally for brand recognition by FreeOnes, a website often used by porn directors to book stars based on their popularity. To maintain that level of stardom in the industry, she said actresses need certain side ventures to lend credibility to their personal brand and to give fans a way to follow their careers. So she launched a website and a pair of online film-distribution lines she said are loss-leaders, driving Internet traffic but rarely turning a profit.

To reduce the cost of running these side businesses, she and other porn actors rely on “content trade” — donating time to one another’s self-made films. To further cut expenses, Jade said she recruited her husband to help out as an unpaid performer.

She alleges that many of his fellow SEALs watched the videos online.

They knew about it at work,” Jade said. “He got called in and they said, ‘Look, keep it on the low, don’t mention the SEAL name and blah, blah, blah.’

“He was always pretty open about it with the command. I mean, honestly, all of his buddies knew about it. Everybody knew about it,” she said.

Military hypocrisy?

Although some past and present SEALs have sought to turn their battlefield valor into profit, Jade insisted that she and her husband never asked anyone to alert the media about his porn moonlighting. Other retired SEALs have turned to politics or business to earn a buck or make a name tied to the elite service’s reputation, but she said that is impossible for her husband in the porn trade.

“He’s too old,” Jade said. “I’m sorry, but no. You’re never going to be able to contract for a number of different reasons, but mostly because he’s too old. The older guys who are still barely running in the industry got in when they were 20, built a huge name and are still kind of filming grandpa porn.”

While Jade has alluded to an unnamed husband who’s a SEAL in several interviews and on social media, the Union-Tribune has found no reason to suspect that she or Schmidt ever used his military career to market their films or herbal products.

He has helped to promote her work, however.

In a 2013 appearance with Jade on the “Dr. Susan Block TV” show, he spun on a stripper pole while wearing a Santa hat. The marketing for the Internet event played on current events, including the late 2012 massacre of schoolchildren at Sandy Hook Elementary School in Connecticut and America’s ongoing wars in Iraq and Afghanistan.

“America treats sex, not violence, as the biggest threat to families and the nation,” the ad reads. “As long as we do that, we can expect more massacres, at home and abroad. As long as we sanction invasions, executions and drone strikes that kill children while humiliating a decorated general not for bombing innocents but for having an affair, why should we be surprised when one of our troubled young men picks up a few of his mom’s prized military-style guns and mass-murders a bunch of kids on his own?”

Jade said she and her husband never saw the ad and were shocked when it was shown to them. She said they would never endorse any statement against the military or the nation’s war policies or inject her husband into political causes.

To Jade, the newly announced investigation into her husband’s porn work exposes the hypocrisy of a military she believes is addicted to porn.

She said military fans once sent her a photo of their armored vehicle in Iraq decorated with her name on it — misspelled — thanking her for helping them stay motivated through their combat deployment.

Jade said that when she was summoned to SEAL headquarters to sign autographs as a Penthouse Pet, she allegedly recognized local strippers there giving buzz cuts to recruits.

And when her husband was a rookie SEAL, superiors tasked him with toting the unit’s porn cache on a deployment.

“It’s very ironic,” she said. “Very hypocritical.”

The Navy hasn’t set a deadline for when the investigation is expected to wrap up.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't know what to say.  Between this and the drug thread, I have lost my naiveté...

Seriously, I had to laugh...that whole story is like a Twilight Zone episode....


----------



## Teufel (Apr 14, 2017)

I've called SEALs media whores before but this takes it to a new level.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 14, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 14, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I've called SEALs media whores before but this takes it to a new level.



I think it is high time to put the competition to bed.  To end it once and for all, someone needs to go out there and star in a few films, show 'em how it's really done.....


----------



## AWP (Apr 14, 2017)

At what point will the Navy wake the fuck up? Books, movies, video games, mutilation, war crimes, drug abuse, a Trump flag, and a partridge in a pear tree....all are alleged, of course. What the hell?

On the plus side...


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 14, 2017)

Fuckin TEAMS MAN


----------



## Muppet (Apr 14, 2017)

"I'm not even mad. Hell, I'm impressed"--Ron Burgundy

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2017)

I love this whole video (especially the Delta part) but the story in the OP reminds me of this video scene:

ETA: Well fuck, the site won't let me embed the vid at a specific start time.

Oh well, watch the whole thing and smile or just fast forward to 3:35 -


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 14, 2017)

So when's his book coming out?


----------



## policemedic (Apr 14, 2017)

He got paid for fucking his wife. Genius.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 14, 2017)

policemedic said:


> He got paid for fucking his wife. Genius.



Less genius when you think about all the other guys getting paid to fuck her. Two or three at a time even!


----------



## policemedic (Apr 14, 2017)

True, but that was happening regardless and he was good with it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 14, 2017)

I guess the one community not reading Jocko and Leif's book is their own?


----------



## Teufel (Apr 14, 2017)

I guess you don't ask your wife, "How was work?" when she works in that industry.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 14, 2017)

It


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 14, 2017)

Being that he fucked other porn stars, I wonder where the mention of adultery being illegal in the UCMJ is. Or do they not blue falcon that way in the SEAL community?

What the fuck NSW?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> blue falcon



In _Seal-Porn-69_, "blue falcon" stands for something else all together.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 14, 2017)

Is it aldutery if you have permission?

I say eh...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 14, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Being that he fucked other porn stars, I wonder where the mention of adultery being illegal in the UCMJ is. Or do they not blue falcon that way in the SEAL community?
> 
> What the fuck NSW?


Well if anything I saw from my last unit with my wingman's wife...I haven't seen anyone care about the adultery part when it's out in the open ever.  I'm sure folks do, I just haven't seen it.

Also, poked around twitter and she's totally retweeting every article that pops up around this.  Which probably gets her husband even more screwed?


----------



## Teufel (Apr 14, 2017)

That's a job where you don't want to be the slack man or tail end Charlie


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Is it aldutery if you have permission?
> 
> I say eh...



You know the answer to that.  UCMJ is pretty clear.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 14, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> You know the answer to that.  UCMJ is pretty clear.



I actually didn't. I wasn't ever married in the service, and don't read UCMJ like it is Vince Flynn or Tom Clancy.

Looking at it though, it says wrongfully had sexual I tercourse with another person. Wouldn't consent from a partner allow for that? Particularly if written into a contract?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 14, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 14, 2017)

Didn't the Army just crush a General Officer for being a swinger, as in both him and his wife were mutually swinging.


----------



## 104TN (Apr 14, 2017)

My wife sends me upstairs to take a dump and this guy's is hooking him up with porn stars? 

Yeah...poor bastard. The Navy's being so mean to him.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 14, 2017)

I heard all her co-workers are big pricks.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 14, 2017)

Well, with 23 years in he can retire, apparently already has a side job he can work into a full time gig.  If nothing else, he can be a fluffer on a shoot.


----------



## AWP (Apr 14, 2017)

I think there are some gaping holes in our logic. There are many positions one can take with this story, so it is hard to envision a good plot with an appropriate climax. SEALS are Type A personalities known for coming in the back door of a target and unleashing an orgasm of violence before pulling out for an extraction. While they can run solo they are more effective as a gang, banging their way through target after target. Young or old, they'll pound anyone in need, shooting the face of anyone who stands in their way. Therefore, it isn't surprising this happened, but the story could swing both ways so we shouldn't rush to judgment. I just hope this story's end isn't exxxplosive.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2017)

AWP said:


> I think there are some gaping holes in our logic. There are many positions one can take with this story, so it is hard to envision a good plot with an appropriate climax. SEALS are Type A personalities known for coming in the back door of a target and unleashing an orgasm of violence before pulling out for an extraction. While they can run solo they are more effective as a gang, banging their way through target after target. Young or old, they'll pound anyone in need, shooting the face of anyone who stands in their way. Therefore, it isn't surprising this happened, but the story could swing both ways so we shouldn't rush to judgment. I just hope this story's end isn't exxxplosive.



Well done.  

I tried to reply with something witty, butt cannot penetrate anything that resembles the anals of humor.  I tried lubricating my mind with alcohol, but that only contributed to my flaccid thought process.  As I sit here running a train of bourbon through my system, it becomes obvious that I should not dick around with something I am not sufficiently prepared to handle in one load.


----------



## Dame (Apr 15, 2017)

Teufel said:


> I *head* all her co-workers are big pricks.


 Wait, you what?!


----------



## CDG (Apr 15, 2017)

Jesus christ, NSW.  Can you guys chill for like, a minute?  Where does it even go next?


----------



## ShadowSpear (Apr 15, 2017)

CDG said:


> Jesus christ, NSW.  Can you guys chill for like, a minute?  Where does it even go next?



Well we went from the trans SEAL to this, so maybe things are progressively improving?


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 15, 2017)

CDG said:


> Jesus christ, NSW.  Can you guys chill for like, a minute?  Where does it even go next?



"Breaking: SEAL exits service, has no plans to write book." That's news worthy at this point. 



AWP said:


> I think there are some gaping holes in our logic. There are many positions one can take with this story, so it is hard to envision a good plot with an appropriate climax. SEALS are Type A personalities known for coming in the back door of a target and unleashing an orgasm of violence before pulling out for an extraction. While they can run solo they are more effective as a gang, banging their way through target after target. Young or old, they'll pound anyone in need, shooting the face of anyone who stands in their way. Therefore, it isn't surprising this happened, but the story could swing both ways so we shouldn't rush to judgment. I just hope this story's end isn't exxxplosive.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Apr 15, 2017)

AWP said:


> I think there are some gaping holes in our logic. There are many positions one can take with this story, so it is hard to envision a good plot with an appropriate climax. SEALS are Type A personalities known for coming in the back door of a target and unleashing an orgasm of violence before pulling out for an extraction. While they can run solo they are more effective as a gang, banging their way through target after target. Young or old, they'll pound anyone in need, shooting the face of anyone who stands in their way. Therefore, it isn't surprising this happened, but the story could swing both ways so we shouldn't rush to judgment. I just hope this story's end isn't exxxplosive.



You glorious bastard.


----------



## Queeg (Apr 15, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Less genius when you think about all the other guys getting paid to fuck her. Two or three at a time even!


 
Yeah, but some guys are into that.


----------



## Il Duce (Apr 15, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Didn't the Army just crush a General Officer for being a swinger, as in both him and his wife were mutually swinging.



I think in that case it was the GO and his girlfriend doing all the swinging - his actual wife had been faithful the entire time.  I'm not sure it matters at all from a UCMJ perspective - but from being a dickhead human being I think it matters.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 15, 2017)

ShadowSpear said:


> Well we went from the trans SEAL to this, so maybe things are progressively improving?


For all we know the trans SEAL is in some of the movies.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 15, 2017)

DasBoot said:


> "Breaking: SEAL exits service, has no plans to write book." That's news worthy at this point.



This guy skipped the book deal and went straight to video.


----------



## CDG (Apr 15, 2017)

Has he done any scenes with Mia Khalifa?  Lots of storyline possibilities there.......


----------



## Queeg (Apr 15, 2017)

Teufel said:


> This guy skipped the book deal and went straight to video.


----------



## Queeg (Apr 15, 2017)

CDG said:


> Has he done any scenes with Mia Khalifa?  Lots of storyline possibilities there.......


She's retired.

Friend told me.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 15, 2017)

Queeg said:


> She's retired.
> 
> Friend told me.


According to wikipedia she's done with being a porn star but remains a webcam star.  Apparently her career was very short...but man did she achieve some serious notoriety.


----------



## Teufel (Apr 15, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> According to wikipedia she's done with being a porn star but remains a webcam star.  Apparently her career was very short...but man did she achieve some serious notoriety.


Spoiler alert. She'll be back like 80s remake movies.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 15, 2017)

From the SEAL database:

Ron Jeremy

You never knew, did you? That's because he never breached his NDA


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 15, 2017)

Teufel said:


> Spoiler alert. She'll be back like 80s remake movies.


I give it two weeks before she's back on Bangbros


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2017)

Queeg said:


> She's retired.
> 
> Friend told me.



Not much of a loss, she wasn't the most energetic on screen unlike Tory Lane.

Allegedly. I read it on the internet.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 16, 2017)

What amazes me is that all the Love sisters are in the same business--

Brandi
Brianna
Alexis
Lily
Lelu
Shy
Aaliyah 
Larkin


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2017)

Courtney?


----------



## Queeg (Apr 16, 2017)

My friend said he'll check right now.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Apr 18, 2017)

All I'm reading is:

"In other news, Navy SEAL lives an amazing life..."


----------

